# Top 5 Bloodiest MMA Fights of All Time!!



## Shoot23 (Apr 14, 2007)

I found this great list of the top 5 bloodiest MMA Fights of all time. 

http://www.squidoo.com/bloodymma

If you guys know what digg.com is just go Digg it...

Its a decent list i can't really argue with some of the fights on there. I think you can argue the order they are in. I know theres a couple other fights that need to be added. What do you guys think?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I would put Schilt vs Sergei on there.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> I would put Schilt vs Sergei on there.


Yeah, Semmy's eye was a mess in that fight.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Did the belfort - eastman even have blood? I don't recall any, just a big ass cut


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Weak choices IMO. How about that one Rory Singer fight? Was it vs Josh Haynes? That fight was INSANELY bloody


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

There was some blood on Eastman's forehead.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

good list

they should have put that fight, (i cant remember thefighters but it was a fight last year) were a guy had a pretty nasty cut above his eyebrow and i belive they said that you could see his skull, the fight was stopped due to cut and the guy went nutz


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That was Starnes vs Belcher from UFC 77.

How about DeWees vs Ray from TUF 4? Yeesh, that was awful.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

How do you not have the Babalu/Heath fight on that list??? That was a bloody fight for sure.

Edit: I also think the Neer/Guillard fight should have been mentioned.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> That was Starnes vs Belcher from UFC 77.
> 
> How about DeWees vs Ray from TUF 4? Yeesh, that was awful.


I agree. DeWees was on top at one point and the blood was dripping into Gideon's eyes like it was from a faucet.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Neer/Stevenson was pretty bloody from what I remember as well.

Joe Stevenson must be a hemophiliac..


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

The first thing I thought when I saw this thread was the Stevenson/Edwards fight...I was literally getting a little sick to my stomach with all that blood.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hett said:


> The first thing I thought when I saw this thread was the Stevenson/Edwards fight...I was literally getting a little sick to my stomach with all that blood.


I can usually watch a bloody fight and enjoy it, but Edwards vs Stevenson just made me cringe. It was a good fight, but I really don't watch it a lot. So much blood, it was disgusting.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i think tthe more blood the better, makes a fight look much more brutal


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Joe Stevenson must be a hemophiliac..


So because he bleeds a lot, you think he hates gay people?? 

That takes me from my happy place.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

Babalu vs Heath


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor vs TK 2 was freakin' NASTY!

Poor TK, Fedor turned his face into a mixture of hamburger and cherry cobbler.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

what about TUF 4 bout with this guy nicknamed 'BamBam' against some black fighter? That was like second bloodiest fight ever to me, in the history of mma.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Dewees vs. Ray
David Heath vs. Renato Sobral
Joe Stevenson vs. BJ Penn
Joe Stevenson vs. Yves Edwards
Rory Singer vs. Josh Haynes

just off the top of my head


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Another major blood bath was Randy Couture - Vitor Belfort 3. Blood was everywhere in that. I mean every where. Vitor tried to shake some blood off his face and some splotches hit the camera.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Ken Flo and Sherk plus BJ and Joe Daddy were pretty nasty. I was watching with some friends who aren't big MMA fans and some of them got pretty grossed out. Whenever both fighters look like they've been lacquered in blood it's pretty tough.

It wasn't the bloodiest but Wandy's face after the Chuck fight looked like it had a meat-cleaver pounded on it.


----------



## Vangor (May 8, 2008)

That's why the athletic commissions should outlaw elbows, but bring back knees to the head on the ground. The fact that they allow elbows, but not knees is friggin stupid.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Knees to a downed apponent cause a lot more damge than elbows. Most of these blood baths where the result of very minor cuts on the forehead that tend to bleed a lot. Thats a lot different than a guy on the floor getting kneed in the face or the head.


----------



## Vangor (May 8, 2008)

The majority of cuts in the ufc, like 90 percent at least, are from elbows.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I put Penn vs. Joe Daddy at top of the list. It looked like a horror movie. I couldn't believe how bloody that was.

Also, wasn't Tommy Speers first fight on TUF 6 really bloody too? The one against War machine? I just remember someone having him in a rear nakad Choke and squeezing that blood out of his brain.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Also, wasn't Tommy Speers first fight on TUF 6 really bloody too? The one against War machine? I just remember someone having him in a rear nakad Choke and squeezing that blood out of his brain.


Yes, that's the fight.

Bas vs Randleman was pretty bloody. The part where Mark Coleman tells Kevin to smear Bas' blood in his (Rutten's) eyes, just made it even more nasty.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ya, Dewees vs Ray and Babalu vs Heath should be on this list.


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

Man I remeber either UFC 1 or 2 there was a Karate dude who was covered in blood and getting destroyed and he just kept taking a hard stance and getting up over and over anyone know the fight I am talking about. The dude was owned hard but what heart.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Damone said:


> That was Starnes vs Belcher from UFC 77.
> 
> How about DeWees vs Ray from TUF 4? Yeesh, that was awful.


Yeah that would have been my pick. Elbow from the bottom and the blood literally gushed out of DeWees' head. 
Would it be an automatic "No Contest" if blood from DeWees' cut had blinded Gideon?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fatman2fighter said:


> Man I remeber either UFC 1 or 2 there was a Karate dude who was covered in blood and getting destroyed and he just kept taking a hard stance and getting up over and over anyone know the fight I am talking about. The dude was owned hard but what heart.


Scott Morris vs Pat Smith?

Morris caught a beatdown. Like, he really, really caught a beatdown. Smith actually showed pity on the guy and stopped beating him to death.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

I believeh he is talking about the Fred Etish-Johnny Rhodes fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> So because he bleeds a lot, you think he hates gay people??
> 
> That takes me from my happy place.


... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemophilia


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

dewees/gideon was the worst...even tho it wasn't an official bout...it was the worst....that was a downright faucet


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> I believeh he is talking about the Fred Etish-Johnny Rhodes fight.


Probably, it's been a long while since I've seen that fight.


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

Damone said:


> Scott Morris vs Pat Smith?
> 
> Morris caught a beatdown. Like, he really, really caught a beatdown. Smith actually showed pity on the guy and stopped beating him to death.


Yeah thats it UFC 1 right thanks reps
:thumb02:


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Not to be nitpicky but it was actually UFC 2. :thumb02:


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

frick I am trying to find either on youtube right now hold on lol :confused02:

yeah fred etish is right

this is all I can find but that is the dude lol repps 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1Jvsa-1O2Y


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> So because he bleeds a lot, you think he hates gay people??
> 
> That takes me from my happy place.


Damn straight. 



Vangor said:


> That's why the athletic commissions should outlaw elbows, but bring back knees to the head on the ground. The fact that they allow elbows, but not knees is friggin stupid.


Seriously, watch Sakuraba/Arona. Those knees to Saku's face were just as, if not, more damaging than any elbow I've seen thrown on the ground in the UFC. :dunno:


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Vangor said:


> That's why the athletic commissions should outlaw elbows, but bring back knees to the head on the ground. The fact that they allow elbows, but not knees is friggin stupid.


Why? A hard knee right on the spot to the head can knock somebody out and cause more damage than elbows ever will.


----------



## G_man87 (Feb 5, 2007)

Dewees vs ray by some way cause it was literally a blood bath when dewees was on top it looked like someone opened a tap and it was pouring with blood and it happened right at the start of the fight. does anybody have a link to that fight?? love to see it again.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I love how 4 of the 5 mentioned fights were in the UFC. Why not just replace #5 and call it Top 5 Bloodiest UFC Fights?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

HexRei said:


> ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemophilia


I was kidding. :confused05:


Fedor>all said:


> Damn straight.


Does your mother know that you have so little tolerence??


----------

